# Gold in CellPhone Diods ???



## Rubbergold (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

this is my first post. I have seacherd around, but did not find an specific answer to this.

I am processing a few old cellphones right now, and I have found some diods on the circuitboard. To me it seems that they contain gold. Am I right?

Your help is highly appreciated.

Rubbergold


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 6, 2011)

yes, some LED's are made with gold traces.

Not much gold in there, but gold is gold...


----------



## Ocean (Dec 6, 2011)

Send the cell phones to me at $6/lb and $12/lb for the boards, and I'll pay shipping.

You can use the $ to buy GOLD!! 8)


----------



## Rubbergold (Dec 8, 2011)

Ocean said:


> Send the cell phones to me at $6/lb and $12/lb for the boards, and I'll pay shipping.
> 
> You can use the $ to buy GOLD!! 8)



I guess that will be a bad deal for you! Shipping from Europe plus Taxes are not that cheap!

But thx for the offer!

Rubbergold


----------



## Ocean (Dec 8, 2011)

OOOH!

NEverwho!


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Dec 8, 2011)

Ocean, How about from Alaska, Zip 99712?


----------



## Ocean (Dec 9, 2011)

Alaska... YES!

Email me your
name:
Address:
City, State ZIP:
Phone #:

[email protected]

Jack Ostteen
Relectrocycle, LLC
352-804-0068

Thanks!!!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 19, 2012)

I gave a batch of diodes for testing to the largest refiner we have here in germany (Allgemeine AG). The labatory returned the report:
Goldcontent: 0,1g gold / Kg.
Well even if theses dudes shave a bit, wont be worth the pain ( I got 2 Kg of them :roll: ) And the qty. of germanium which is inside is unknown to me but also a process on how to obtain it.
A large portion of the gold in diods is located a the leadframe, which is encapsuled quite nasty within hard to burn/knock down transparent plastic. The connectors on teh edge are also gold plated, they come off as foils! But still half of the PM is well protected inside and the foils weight only minimal....


----------

